# sunglow x hypo tangerine??



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

what would i get from the above??


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Albino (SF)super hypo X (SF)Hypo = .

25%Normal HET Albino.
50%(SF)Hypo of type HET Albino.
25%(DF)Hypo of type HET Albino.
----
Albino (DF)super hypo X (SF)Hypo = .

50%(SF)Hypo of type HET Albino.
50%(DF)Hypo of type HET Albino.
----
Albino (DF)super hypo X (DF)Hypo = .

100%(DF)Hypo of type HET Albino.

I've replyed with just the basics leaving out the tangerine,baldy,carrottail'etc these with be on the offspring in varyed precentages if the perants are expressing them.


----------

